# The Ole '92



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I shot a gun today that was pure sweetness.

It's an old 92F compact. They don't make 'em anymore. This one's Italian made, with beautiful wood grips, radium sights (they glow after being charged with a flashlight), etc. It holds 13 in the mag, but will also take the full-size 92 mags with no problem. 

I shot it for the first time today. Wish I could post the targets, but the little gun tore it up, with about as tight a grouping as you could hope for. The double-action pull is pretty stout, but the single action lets off around 4 pounds, maybe. Very little creep in the single-action as well.

I ran 200 through it. No failures to feed, no misfires, no nothing except target mayhem. The gun is an absolute pleasure to shoot.

Rapid-fire strings were easy to keep under control. There's almost no muzzle flip whatsoever. 

I'm WAY impressed. More so than I thought I'd be. Maybe the military knew what they were doing when they adopted the 92 as their sidearm. I know there will be some dissent about that, but I sure wouldn't feel inadequately armed with this pistol.

I have generally been impressed with Beretta's shootability, at least in the .40Cougar. I have the feeling it might not be as durable as an H&K or Glock, but I think it will shoot circles around or at least shoot up with anything out there. 

My only gripe is the way the gun is balanced. It feels a bit top-heavy and muzzle-heavy. I wish it balanced out more like the Sig 229 or a 1911, but I can't gripe too much. The darn thing practically put them through the same hole. And the wood grips just look sharp.

My 1911 packing buddy ran a few through it as well. He was impressed with the trigger on it, which he thought was quite nice for a DA/SA. He's definitely a 1911 aficionado, but this gun got his attention. 

For comparison, the range rental gun was an XD compact in 9mm. I'm not impressed, now that I've shot one. It wasn't bad, it's just the Beretta was that much better. 

Methinks I have a new main gun to pack around. I've always liked the DA/SA with a decocker and safety. This fits the bill nicely.

Anyway, just had to gush about it. 

I'll relate a story later about idiots that get on the range with no idea of how to safely handle firearms. God bless 'em, but please teach them muzzle control......:smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned several Berettas over the years. I sold my last one because I had owned it for about 8 years, and I wanted the cash to buys omething new.

But, the metal frame soaks up recoil, and they do shoot very nicely.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Sounds like a really nice pistol, how about some pictures?


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Soon as I figure out how, I'll post a few. It's a beauty.


----------

